# Let it breathe before sampling.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mother Superior called all the nuns together and said to them, 'I must tell you all something. We have a case of gonorrhea in the convent.' 'Thank God,' said an elderly nun at the back. 'I'm so tired of Chardonnay..'


----------

